Ask HN: What are the most impressive offices you have ever been to/worked from? - leonagano
======
twobyfour
I once interned in a law office on Long Island. The entire place looked like
it had been not only built but furnished in the 19th century. Everything in
the office - from desk and tables to bookshelves and a grandfather clock - was
big and heavy and made of beautiful dark, polished wood, and most of the
floors were covered in oriental rugs. Each employee had a good-sized private
office with at least one large window. It was like working out of a mansion
from a story book.

------
codegeek
The World Bank headquarters in DC. Back in 2009, they got a brand new LEEDS
certified building. It was open floor for us (sitting alongside traders) BUT
tons of space and natural lighting. When I left, I really missed that for a
while.

------
Finnucane
On the inside or the outside? I worked in the Flatiron building in New York
for a few years. People who have never seen the inside of the building
sometimes seem impressed by that.

~~~
leonagano
On the inside. Here in London, some buildings are not that impressive outside.
But once inside, some of them are fantastic.

------
leonagano
I worked for 1 year in a beauty factory in Brazil. It is a really nice place,
well mantained gardens, lakes full of koi fishes...

------
throwaway72p
Point72.

~~~
i-j
Point72's headquarter in Stamford Connecticut USA or one of it's affiliated
offices in Hong Kong, London, New York, Singapore, Tokyo?

